# Taking the dSLR plunge



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey all,

Taking a plunge in many a ways. Getting married for one, and as a result of that plunge im getting a gift in the form of a digital camera. My budget is in the 1k range and i really would like to get something that I will be able to use and take great pictures with for a long time. Its hard to take any of the reviews online objectively because people tend to be so brand specific (Nikon pwns Canon. ONOES CANON is ZOMG better than Nikon!!!!one!!!) Lenses, bundles, online stores, ANYTHING will help. Thanks so much.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

A grand will buy you a nice chunk of camera. I was in your shoes 2 weeks ago, though for quite a bit less money. I ended up with a Pentax *ist DS, and am very satisfied. Needless to say, pretty much no ones even heard of one, let alone used it, so finding information on it was a challenge.

How much experience do you have with manual settings? Do you want new, or would you consider going used? Is aquarium photography going to be your only focus, or will you branch out into other areas? Have you tried www.dpreview.com ? They do full reviews of all the latest dSLR's, including sample pictures and comparisons amongst it's competitors. I'd give it a look. Keep in mind, you aren't buying JUST the camera, there's also lenses, cases, memory cards, and batteries to think about, at the very least. Lenses and flash units especially will cost quite a bit if you go with Canon or Nikon compared to some of the smaller companies.

Canon or Nikon has been the race for quite some time, and will probably continue to do so. At that level of camera, both are very nice. I've used a lot more Nikon's then I have Canons, and prefer them, but it's all personal preference, but it's good to remember they aren't the ONLY companies that make SLR's. Olympus has one that's gotten pretty good reviews, Pentax has several that get great reviews, I think even Sony has one out (though that wouldn't be MY first choice...)

The absolute best advice I can give you, is to find a reputable camera store locally, and even if you don't order from them, go in, pick them up, and play with them. Ask questions. You'd be amazed what you can learn and how different they can feel. You'll know when you've found the right one. It will just... fit.

Once you have one in mind, check out www.bhphotovideo.com . They're pretty competitively priced, at least in the few things I've looked at, and they're pretty reputable. My local camera store is family owned, and they suggested I look there for what I was looking for.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A grand will buy you an entry level dSLR of any of the major manufacturers. I would suggest checking out the individual models and decide on which features are important to you and go with that model. I am a Canon fan, but I'll tell you that it probably doesn't matter a hill of beans if you're just looking for a good entry level SLR. The supporting equipment from Canon and Nikon will blow most other makers out of the water, but if you're not going there, it doesn't matter.  Check out www.dpreview.com for a lot of good reviews and info on cameras. I second the suggestion of B and H as a good, reputable source with good prices. I would also get the US manufacturer warranty, as opposed to a gray market camera. Good luck and show us some pics when you get them.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I recently bought a Nikon D40 after reading the review at:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm

Because the D40 kit lens does a good job on macro, I don't feel the need to get a macro lens.

Prior to the D40, I bought the Canon Rebel XTi (400D) but had to return it. One of the main reasons was that the XTi often produced slightly off-focused images. It turned out to be a known problem with Canons, according to:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/nikon-vs-canon.htm

Here is what it said:

*I get more consistent results on my Nikons. It's not unusual to get an unfocused image with my Canons, with the camera's AF confirmation light lit on an unmoving subject.

Nikons, especially the newer ones like the D200, will hang up if they can't get perfect focus. My Canons don't seem that concerned, and confirm focus even if they missed.*


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Great answers. Thanks so much. As far as my prior photog. knowledge, its pretty minimal. I have a feeling that i would definitely mess with the manual settings if i paid a grand for it . And its usage will be aquariums, and everything in general. I figured with a good base, i could swap out lenses based off my particular need at that moment. I think i probably will go for one of the bigger players (canon or nikon) just based solely on the fact that they are so widely used. They wouldn't be if they sucked  Thanks again guys.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Try http://www.dpreview.com to read up on camera reviews.

Stay away from the individual forums as you will not find any unbiased information there - just a lot of Nikon and Canon fanboys.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

So basically i've narrowed it down to d40x and d80. Leaning d80, now i just need to find the best deal. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

ianmoede said:


> So basically i've narrowed it down to d40x and d80. Leaning d80, now i just need to find the best deal. Thanks for all the help!


I would lean D80. The D40 doesn't have a mechanical focus drive pin. You will be limited to AF-S and AF-I lenses (those lenses with internal focus motors) if you want auto focus. All other lenses will be manual focus only.


----------

